# cannot use internet



## I Am That Is (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, this is enough to drive me mad.

I built my first gaming PC a few days ago, and I needed a wireless card. So I picked this one up: 
http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/PCEN10/

I connected to my home network and everything worked fine until yesterday. My comp is on floor 3 of my house and the router is on floor 1. I have a mac (which im using right now) and an iphone that get full bars when connecting to the internet. The mac is dual booted with vista" and it connects fine as well. Whats happening with the PC is when it is connected, it says my connection is "excellent" and I have full bars, but then the internet randomly drops out and it changes my connection status to "local only". After doing the diagnostics thing a million times over it worked again. I forgot about it until 15 minutes later when the internet dropped again, but this time it had disconnected me entirely  from the network. I tried to connect again but it instantly came up with "couldn't connect" and the only way I was able to connect was to right click it in the list of networks and re enter the WPA2 password, but then I get the same "Local Only" problem and it doesn't work. This has been going on and on for a whole day now and its driving me mad. I cant play games, and I cant download new ones. When the internet is working it says my connection is "excellent" but in tf2 I get an average ping of 700 no matter what server. Websites take forever to load, and on speedtest.net my ping was over 100 but the internet dropped before I could do the upload+download speeds.

Is there something wrong with the card? I went to device manager and it says the drivers are up to date.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 28, 2012)

Obvious question, but if your router is on the first floor, and your pc is on the third floor, and your using wireless nonetheless, wouldn't there be some MAJOR signal degradation?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh sweet baby jesus, Okay first off.

Move your modem and router upstairs, Change the password to your wifi, The TF2 ping is usually server side unless you have the most abysmal internet known to the human race. Update thread after doing so.

Next Step:

Contact ISP, Tell them issues, tell them if it keeps up you'll be forced to switch ISP's.

We did ^ that a few times and they lowered our bill every time and sent a dude out to fix it for free, Best of luck OP, PM me or update the thread when you try all this shit out, also, your card could just gargle rhino dick. If everything I said doesn't work, return the card and try a new one.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 28, 2012)

unfortunately I am not the only occupant of the house, and all the work computers are on the same level as the router. I cant move anything, but I tried moving the PC down stairs, but no dice. I have always had great connection up here. We got a router specifically designed for long distance connections. And my ping is never ever like that in tf2 on my Mac unless it is the server. On the windows machine I connected to numerous servers, I even went to the server browser and sorted by ping and found one that said 24, but when I connected I was over 800. On macs there is an option to share your connection with other computers. I will try that as a temporary fix but I really don't see how the only solution is to move my pc/router which didn't make a difference anyway.

EDIT: didn't see the last part. I really don't want to have to call someone, but if I cant resolve it, thats what I will do. The card was recommended to me by the guy at. It was asus, and so was my board so I thought it would be fine. I installed the drivers from the disk but the website had a newer versi microcenter on. I downloaded it but there was just a .inf file. I went to device manager and then to my wireless card and browsed to the folder that had the driver update in it but it said that windows had detected that the drivers were up to date, yet it still showed that the dated one was installed.

First PC, so many problems.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

You can try buying a new router and downloading new firmware on it to use it as a repeater for your current routers signal, it would significantly boost signal strength.

also about the drivers, you can always uninstall then re install them just to be sure. My buddy had this type of issue a little bit ago, and he's only one floor above our router, It was his wireless card, thing just ended up being a piece of shit, I'd just return yours and try a new brand etc.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok I just ran a speedtest at speedtest.net  on my PC and on my Mac. My new PC got a ping of 38ms and a download speed of .53mbps and upload speed of .26mbps. 


My mac got a ping of 30ms, a download speed of 31.49mbps and an upload of 21.32mbps



EDIT: Oh ok. I will ask around on the hardware forums some more and if I cant get an answer soon I will return the card. I was pretty sure asus was a solid company. And if I uninstall the drivers and reinstall them it reinstalls the old one.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Ok I just ran a speedtest at speedtest.net  on my PC and on my Mac. My new PC got a ping of 38ms and a download speed of .53mbps and upload speed of .26mbps.
> 
> 
> My mac got a ping of 30ms, a download speed of 31.49mbps and an upload of 21.32mbps
> ...




Asus usually is pretty solid, but sometimes shit just goes wrong and you'll get a DOA card. Good luck, God speed. lol


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok thanks. What do you mean by "God speed. Lol"


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Ok thanks. What do you mean by "God speed. Lol"



Never mind, Just ignore it, I'm to lazy to explain lol


----------



## kayfox (Aug 28, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Ok thanks. What do you mean by "God speed. Lol"



First result in google...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godspeed

Godspeed or God Speed comes from the Middle English expression "God spede (you)" or "God speed you on your way", a wish for success and fortune for one setting out on an enterprise, voyage, adventure, or travels. It may also mean good luck.

Edit: as per your issue, I think the machine that is having issues is too far away from whatever it is connecting to.  Wifi, especially consumer grade equipment, does not travel far at all, especially in houses.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2012)

I had a similar problem dual booting Windows 7 on my mac, the connection was good and my internet speed was normal, but it kept dropping my connection to "limited access" and I had to turn the wifi off and on again which fixed it. But it was happening all the time which made the internet unusable. But the problem just went away by itself, and now it works fine, so I have no idea what that was about  My copy of Windows isn't genuine though so I think that's probably why. Is yours? Also sometimes my router derps as well and my internet goes to a grinding halt (for everyone in the house), cycling the power fixes it though. Are you testing other devices with wifi in the exact same place that your PC is in?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

kayfox said:


> First result in google...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godspeed
> 
> ...



[Insert brofist here]


----------



## Lobar (Aug 29, 2012)

Your problems are almost certainly the result of the distance between the PC and the router, as well as all the shit between them.  Where exactly is the PC and your router, and is there anything big, heavy, and/or metal nearby (specifically, interposed on the line between the router and your PC)?  Moving that stuff around can help too.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I know what might be happening here.

That wireless card is pretty basic. Has only a single antenna, and it's N-150. What's probably going on is that the router's signal strength is actually fine, but the card itself doesn't have enough power to transmit to the base station from that far up, which results in drop-outs despite the fact that it says the signal strength is excellent. You'd probably want to get something closer to this for the kind of range you're looking at.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I have no problem as far as connection strength. It is always excellent. I was going to return the card and get a dual band one (I found that the one I use has horrible reviews). It got way worse where it took me 15 minutes to download a 8mb file. I was getting literally 900 bits a second download speed. I changed some settings like turning roaming off on the card and now what happens is the internet works fine until I restart my computer or put it to sleep. It wakes up disconnected from the wireless network, and when I try and join it instantly says cant join and gives me options to diagnose or to connect to another network. What I have to do is right click on my wifi go to properties and re-enter my password. After that it works. I woke up this morning and ran a speedtest and now all of the sudden I'm getting 15-20mb/s. I will let this go for a week and if I cant fix the login problem I will return it.


----------



## Kairuk (Sep 1, 2012)

1. Unplug your wireless card/adapter
2. Get a long ass Ethernet cable
3. Drill holes from the modem/router to your computer
4. Plug it in

Seriously though. Wired > Wireless
Try to get a wireless card that is made for your type of router.


----------

